# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  ¿Alguien usa cadáveres de animales en su actuación?

## Autis

Pues nada, que pensé que seria cómico hacer como que vas a dejar volar una paloma y que caiga una paloma disecada. Creo que es trágicamente cómico!. Estoy pensando en ponerme en contacto con algún taxidermista. ¿Alguien lo hace en su acto?. ¿Cómo lo toma el público?

----------


## Ella

> Pues nada, que pensé que seria cómico hacer como que vas a dejar volar una paloma y que caiga una paloma disecada. Creo que es trágicamente cómico!. Estoy pensando en ponerme en contacto con algún taxidermista. ¿Alguien lo hace en su acto?. ¿Cómo lo toma el público?


eso lo hicieron en nadaxaqui
una paloma caia del cielo muerta al darle con el corcho de una botella, pero luego el camarero la resucitaba

----------


## Autis

¿Hice una amiga?. Gracias por la información. Pero yo no planeaba resucitarla, mas bien planeaba que fuera un momento patético y eso. Hasta asustarme. Aunque eso de resucitarla suena bien.

----------


## magomigue

eres un "flipao"...

----------


## Ella

> ¿Hice una amiga?. Gracias por la información. Pero yo no planeaba resucitarla, mas bien planeaba que fuera un momento patético y eso. Hasta asustarme. Aunque eso de resucitarla suena bien.


bueno,tu piensa en el espectador...
si haces aparecer una paloma y luego muere, pues puedes presentarlo como magia comica, nadie se va a asustar y se pondra a llorar
hay perro amaestrados que hacen malabares e incuso el muero y los puedes levantar de las patas y no se mueven...
con el roxie raccon puedes hacer que se haga el muerto, wililamson directamente lo estampa contra la mesa propinandole un golpe increible   :Lol:  
habia un articulo en blogdemagia que decia que lo mas comico es llevar todo a extremos y no cortarse

----------


## Autis

Pues no sé, cuando la gente ve animales muertos (ardilla) se lo toma mal. Lo digo por experiencia, aunque nunca he incorporado algo así en un show. Y si estoy flipao no importa. Lo importante es que seamos amigos, pues!. 

Juró que no me voy del foro hasta hacer tres amigos ( emoticon con arma de fuego )

Otra cosa: ¿A poco no sería buena idea hacer algo así cómo un test para entrar al area secreta cómo en otros foros?. Preguntar sobre los últimos cinco libros o videos que adquiriste, qué es el FP, cómo se llamaba el loro de houdini y cosas así que te ayuden a ser aceptado más rápidamente.

Saludos

----------


## shark

a ver si hay suerte y te banean antes de llegar a los 3.

----------


## Autis

No sean así, ¿cuál es el problema?

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

> cómo en otros foros


eso significa que has estado estado en mas foros y que en todos te han baneado :Confused:

----------


## BusyMan

Creo que aquí el que debería estar amonestado es el Marshall que es quien no aporta nada.

Dejad ya al chaval este porque realmente creo que es MUY BUENO y os jo-de estar tan detrás.

Lo de producir animales muertos es buenísimo... sí, tal vez no sea comercial, ni para niños, ni siquiera de buen gusto. Así que todos los que no esteis dispuestos a pensar en cosas así en vez de criticarle seguid con vuestro vuelvo dos y corto y los aros chinos copiándole la música a Jorge Blass.

¿No habéis visto al gran Morto?

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

no jod**erme no me jo**, porque puede ser mejor mago que yo, incluso todos los que hay en este foro son mejores magos que yo, lo que no se puede es diciendo soy el mejor vosotros sois unos mierdas, eso es algo que se aprende en casa y no en los libros de magia.

mi opinion salu2

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues a mi me gusta. Podría quedar muy "Burtoniano".

----------


## Manolo Talman

Pues eso que planteais, ya lo hizo Jorge Blass en el numero con el que gano en monaco...
fue tan aplaudido... como criticado por ello.

comenzaba con un numero dinamico, sacando palomas, y hacia el minuto 2 aparecia una paloma "muerta" se le caia al suelo se cerraba el telon y se iba...
al poco salia de nuevo con 3 cuadros de 3 maestros, y hacia un numero homenaje a cada uno, como final tomaba la paloma muerta del suelo, la lanzaba y volvia volando.

----------


## Ravenous

> No sean así, ¿cuál es el problema?


Tu actitud.



Y, posiblemente, tu estado mental.





Y como tengo tiempo, voy a ser más explíctito.





> Copas y bolas: Ya, es un clásico, ¿y qué?. *Es aburrido, nada explota o sangra*. La gente lleva haciéndolo mucho tiempo y eso lo convierte en algo aburrido. Además, necesita una mesa y eso no es práctico para nadie. Las mesas deben de ser un lujo, no un requisito.


A) Primero, el interés de los clásicos reside en su belleza, su simpleza aparente y su impacto en el público. Pase que no te gusten, y a mi no me importa que los odies, es problema tuyo, pero la frase en negrita es un despropósito, que me dice que eres un marginado social o te sientes como tal, y que tienes una exagerada necesidad de que te presten atención a cualquier precio.
Segundo: consideras que una mesa no puede ser necesaria para hacer magia, de lo que extraigo dos conclusiones: 
    1- no tienes ni P U T A idea del mundo de la magia en general.
    2- lo poco que sepas lo has aprendido de los tan de moda "street magicians" de EEUU, cosa que no es mala en si, siempre que profundices más y no te quedes en los timos que vende Wayne Houchin.

Hay miles de juegos que pueden hacerse sin mesa. ¿Quíen te obliga a hacer juegos que requieran mesa?





> Producciones de seda: ¿Para que alguien querría tanta seda?. *Se supone que el mago tiene poderes místicos que nadie mas tiene, ¿porqué los desgasta produciendo sedas?*. ¿Después del show la vende en la Parisina o qué?. Y lo mismo va para las palomas, nadie quiere a las palomas, siempre están llenando todo de su excremento y te ven feo y hacen ruidos raros. Las odio profundamente.


B) La magia no tiene la función de decir a la gente "mira como molo", tiene la función de entretener y sorprender, que es una función estética y/o intelectual. En el caso de la aparición de seda, cubre la parte estética, los colores vivos estimulan la vista, y un manejo elegante gusta a todos el mundo. Igualmente, las tórtolas son bellas, tienen las mismas características de la aparición de pañuelos de seda, con el añadido de ser animales vivos (y de movimientos elegantes) salidos de la nada. Si tu te centras en las palomas del parque, pues si, bellas, bellas, no son. 
De todas formas, en un escenario, que es el único momento en que las ve el público, los ruidos y excrementos no tienen cabida.
Editado: por supuesto, salvo casos extremos, todo espectador sabe que el mago finge tener ciertas habilidades, y que la magia no existe, pero durante el espectáculo, o sesión o lo que sea, se da un estado de "suspensión de incredulidad" que permite queluego se diga 'hizo magia' en vez de 'hizo unos trucos'.





> Ah, y no quiero herir sensibilidades pero, ¿las bolas de esponja no son para payasos y eso?.


C) Sin comentarios. Esto demuestra tu absoluta, total y completa ignorancia, además de la intolerancia y estrechez de miras de que has hecho gala en todos y cada uno de tus mensajes hasta ahora.





> Cartas: Amo las cartas. Pero creo que a veces se corre el riesgo de que el espectador piense: "Ya, es mi carta y qué?". Eso es malo. Es mejor fingir tragársela y después descubrirla llena de sangre y tripas con el Gutbuster!


D) Si el espectador piensa eso no es que el efecto sea malo, es que el malo eres tu (nunca, nunca es culpa del público si el efecto no luce). Solo hay una solución a eso. Estudia, practica, piensa en la magia y en el público.
La revelación con el Gutbuster es una buena idea (¿ves?, no todo es malo), pero le veo dos inconvenientes:
 1- si tienes que sacarla tu, lo normal es que se la trague otro.
 2- no todos los públicos son partidarios del tipo de "magia" que parece gustarte.

Por otra parte, con una baraja no solo puedes encontrar una carta elegida.





> Yo sé que normalmente uno se enamora de una chica, pero me detectaron piojos la semana pasada, así es que las chicas de mi clase me odian. Me tuvieron que rapar y mi mamá me dejó comprar algo para cubrirme el cráneo y así evitar que mis compañeritos se sigan burlando de mí y quemándome con colillas de cigarro. Lo malo es que me llega hasta el Lunes 12. Saludos.


E) Chaval, como ya te dije, tienes un problema de necesidad de atención. Y un sentido del humor con el que no vas llegar muy lejos. (paso de citar otros ejemplos que has dejado en otros mensajes).




> Pues me llegó el invisotorch hace poco y me decepcionó. Necesita más potencia, *vi un video en el que salía una llama de unos dos metros, pero yo no logro más de treinta centímetros de altura.* También gasta mucho butano y no le queda ninguna boquilla. Además yo me imaginaba que era más fácil de activar y las partes de plástico se me incendiaron a la primera. ¿Alguien tiene el invisotorch?. ¿Cómo lo utilizan?


F) Si treinta centímetros te parecen pocos, es que además de lo dicho anteriormente eres un retrasado. ¿Para qué cojones quieres una llama de dos metros? Aparte de es peligroso, en un teatro grande una llama de 30 cm ya se ve bastante exagerada. 





> Mago Autis vs la justicia y el decoro


G) Paso de citar todo el tocho. 
¿Que demonios pretendes demostrar con esta historia? En este foro, si vas de malote de van a ignorar, y (consejo gratuíto) si vas de malote por la vida vas a llevar muchas leches, por mucha pasta que tengas.





> *Pues yo digo que Criss Angel y David Blaine rulean. Si yo gobernara el universo los obligaría a que se casaran y tuvieran un hijo que revelara trucos de magia en la televisión internacional.*
> 
> Bueno, yo no creo que el mejor mago sea el que tenga la mejor técnica, ¿o que ustedes nada mas llegan y presentan sus trucos, así sin más?. Seguro les ponen charla, humor y todo eso.
> 
> En resumen: No soy un troll, no me saquen del foro, la magia es mi vida triste ¿No quieren aparecer en mi nota de suicidio, verdad?


H) Este mensaje me ha dejado sin palabras. La primera frase parece escrita por un niño de siete años con la actitud de uno de esos quinceañeros educados por babuínos (para mas información de este subespecie humana: http://www.frikipedia.es/friki/Cani).
Al segundo párrafo no tengo nada que objetar, y me da esperanzas respecto a tu redención.

En cuanto a lo último, pues ya lo he dicho, tienes mucha necesidad de que la gente esté pendiente de ti. Y de todas formas ¿qué pasa con alguien que aparezca en tu nota de suicidio? ¿muere en una semana?

 Y por cierto, ¿que les pasa a los adolescentes de México con el suicidio? Un conocido mío de allí se suicidó hace un par de años, y conozco tres casos más.
__________________________________________________  _________

Bueno, pues en general, eso, que cambies de actitud si quieres que la gente te haga caso. Y escucha, o lee antes de hablar, así aprenderás más.

Y como consejo personal, relativo a tu "heroicidad" en el colegio, te digo por experiencia que ese comportamiento de machacaputas no te sirve para nada y te va a dar bastantes problemas más adelante, si no te los da ahora.

----------


## shark

ravenous, que bien hablas como gallego que eres/somos. 


no iras al lugomaxico para compartir unas cañas no?

----------


## Tanthalas

Yo eso de usar animales muertos, aunque sean de "pega", lo veo mal. No se supongo que será por mi conciencia ecologista.

----------


## shark

yo solo uso cadaveres de frikis, eso si, los mato yo primero que sino no tiene gracia.

----------


## Ravenous

> ravenous, que bien hablas como gallego que eres/somos. 
> 
> 
> no iras al lugomaxico para compartir unas cañas no?


Ire, ire, pero solo el sábado, que el resto es laboral y hay que ir clase. Si eso pideme el teléfono por privado y nos vemos. La caña la dejo para ti, yo soy más de agua (y me abstengo de comentarios sobre nicks dignos de O'Maller).

----------


## 46u5t1n

_=Me retracto de lo dicho=_

----------


## Autis

¿Han visto esos amuletos que son patas de conejo cortadas?. Siempre he pensado que podrían servir de gag. No sé, sacarlas de un sombrero cómo si fueran un conejo de verdad y eso.

----------


## Blakito

> Copas y bolas: Ya, es un clásico, ¿y qué?. *Es aburrido, nada explota o sangra*.





> Cartas: Amo las cartas. Pero creo que a veces se corre el riesgo de que el espectador piense: "Ya, es mi carta y qué?". Eso es malo. Es mejor fingir tragársela y después descubrirla llena de sangre y tripas con el Gutbuster!





> Yo sé que normalmente uno se enamora de una chica, pero me detectaron piojos la semana pasada, así es que las chicas de mi clase me odian. Me tuvieron que rapar y mi mamá me dejó comprar algo para cubrirme el cráneo y así evitar que mis compañeritos se sigan burlando de mí y quemándome con colillas de cigarro. Lo malo es que me llega hasta el Lunes 12. Saludos.


¿Quién sabe? A lo mejor éste chico es el próximo* Richiardi* si no se suicida.  :roll: 




> E) Chaval, como ya te dije, tienes un problema de necesidad de atención. Y un sentido del humor con el que no vas llegar muy lejos. (paso de citar otros ejemplos que has dejado en otros mensajes).


Éso y que estás en Sudamérica.




> Pues me llegó el invisotorch hace poco y me decepcionó. Necesita más potencia, *vi un video en el que salía una llama de unos dos metros, pero yo no logro más de treinta centímetros de altura.* También gasta mucho butano y no le queda ninguna boquilla. Además yo me imaginaba que era más fácil de activar y las partes de plástico se me incendiaron a la primera. ¿Alguien tiene el invisotorch?. ¿Cómo lo utilizan?


Cómprate un mechero, o mira, un lanzallamas de esos del "San Andreas" que seguro que te encanta ese juego.




> En resumen: No soy un troll, no me saquen del foro, la magia es mi vida triste *¿No quieren aparecer en mi nota de suicidio, verdad?*


Todos los que dicen que se van a suicidar nunca lo hacen.




> http://www.frikipedia.es/friki/Cani


Muy interesante Ravenous.




> En cuanto a lo último, pues ya lo he dicho, tienes mucha necesidad de que la gente esté pendiente de ti. Y de todas formas ¿qué pasa con alguien que aparezca en tu nota de suicidio? ¿muere en una semana?
> 
>  Y por cierto, ¿que les pasa a los adolescentes de México con el suicidio? Un conocido mío de allí se suicidó hace un par de años, y conozco tres casos más.


-Nota de Suicido: "Y me he suicidado por culpa del usuario Ravenous del foro "Magiapotagia.com", también por culpa del usuario Blakito y por culpa de..."..."....arréstenlos."

-Que los pobres están en Sudamérica.
__________________________________________________  _________

----------


## BusyMan

No voy a gastar más tiempo diciendo que a mi este chaval me parece un crack.

En sus respuestas se ve una originalidad y un absurdos deliciosos. Está dando contestaciones buenísimas a todas vuestras salidas de tono (Ravenous, personalmente lo de obligar a Blaine y Angel a casarse y tener un niño me hizo caerme de la cama y la respuesta de ''algo se traen las mesas entre las patas'' es de sobresaliente).

El hecho de que un foro de 4.000 personas anden todas como cluecas porque un quinceañero está soltando algunas bromas lo considero al 50% patético y aplaudible.

Decís que interfiere la buena marcha del foro... ok, ¿y por qué cuando véis un mensaje de este chico no pasáis sin más? Porque a falta de actividad mágica en el foro preferís vociferar.

En las respuestas que le dais estáis repitiendo los clichés. A él le ha dado por mirar desde otro punto de vista (un poco borrico)... ¿pero es que vosotros a esa edad no veíais películas gore, o de muchos tiros y explosiones?

La animación de Steve Martin del Mago Morto es precisamente lo que hace, producir palomas muertas, cargarse a la madre de dos niños espectadores y matar a su asistenta.
Todo el que lo ha visto se ha muerto de risa y no ha puesto el grito en el cielo ninguno.

Yo a este chaval le veo como un Anakin. Mucho potencial pero falta de orientación. Y, aquí, con todo lo listos que somos, en vez de aconsejarlo le mandáis a freir churras porque ha dicho que los tirantes son lo máximo...

----------


## Patito

Busy, no entiendo ese apoyo incondicional que le estás dando a Autis, cuando la mayoría le está abucheando...

Por mi parte no me quejo de las ideas que tenga (si es que tiene alguna propia), sino que me quejo de las formas. Eso de entrar en un foro haciendo caso omiso de los comentarios que los demás hacen, contando sandeces que no vienen a cuento y entrando tan a trapo no lo entiendo.
Como tampoco entiendo lo "delicioso" de su originalidad y su absurdo. Para eso tengo a mi hijo de 5 años que, siguiendo tu criterio, tendría que ser la nueva revelación, algo así como una mezcla de Juan Tamariz, Pepe Carroll, Dai Vernon, Michael Ammar, entre otros.

Y sí, yo también veía películas gore, de tiros y todo eso, pero NUNCA se me ocurrió ir en plan vacilón por la vida, ni querer sacar llamas de 2 metros de un gimmick.
Este chaval dices que tiene potencial, y dices que lo ves como a un Anakin... No sé, puede que me hayan cegado las lágrimas de la risa que me da, pero de potencial para hacer magia, más bien poco. Y más que Anakin a mí me parece más bien Jar Jar Binks, pero antes de hacer algo bien.

En serio, Busyman, te tenía por algo más...

----------


## Blakito

> Iniciado por Autis
> 
> Copas y bolas: Ya, es un clásico, ¿y qué?. *Es aburrido, nada explota o sangra*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Por cierto, ya que estamos con la comparación a lo Star Wars...yo desde luego prefiero ser un Yoda que un Anakin.

¿Y si éste chico se dedicara a pintar cuadros?
Lo mismo en vez de Richiardi tenemos un nuevo....Dalí/Mondrian/Picasso.

----------


## ign

> ¿Y si éste chico se dedicara a pintar cuadros?
> Lo mismo en vez de Richiardi tenemos un nuevo....Dalí/Mondrian/Picasso.


*Off topic:* Me gustaría pedir un poco de respeto por dichos pintores, ya que eran auténticos genios (en especial Pablo Picasso).   :Wink:  

Ahora, volviendo al tema: a mí no me gustan ni las películas gore, ni la magia con sangre y vísceras. Pero es una apreciación personal.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## magikko

Ami no me cae mal ni me molesta, aunque la actitud que toma me hace dudar entre si ayudo o sigo el juego.


Bueno, tambien pienso algo parecido a lo que dice Bussy.


¿Recuerdan al tipo que puso un ratón en el procesador de alimentos?


El efecto de la guillotina, siempre se prueba antes con zanahorias para que el publico vea el filo, ¿y si se pone un conejo? y ¿una patita falsa?

Solo como broma, ya despues se pone la zanahoria y se muestra que efectivamente es un objeto letal.


Saludos!

----------


## kirashi

OFF- Topic : Blakito pido un poco de respeto por los sudamericanos puesto que yo soy chileno y no creo que a nadie le gustaria que lo descaligiquen o generalizen por el solo hecho de vivir en algun lugar... si bien en sudamerica existen altos indices de pobresa, no es motivo...


volvieno al tema.. yo hago malabares y magia... en parte n tiempo estube interesado en el clown y aqui se desliga una rama un poco bizarra que es como lo que dice "nuestro amigo".. no me parece mala idea... de hecho como dice Ign hay que orientarlo y encaustar a este juven en una rutina en la que pueda trabajar... seria un poco bizarra y quizas dirigida a gente bizarra pero no es mala idea... tendria mucho trabajo para helloween


saludos

----------


## Blakito

Kirashi siento haberte ofendido.

No era mi intención ni mucho menos, no he "descalificado" a nadie ni he generalizado contigo (al menos eso creo)

Dije lo que dije porque me da la sensación de que en Sudamérica los hay más cafres que en "este lado del charco", porque mira que al chaval lo quemen con colillas y le den por todos lados.....yo creo que pasa en todos los institutos de Sudamérica, no sé porqué, pero algo me lo dice.

Están los "Latin Kings", que ahora parece ser también que se andan presentando por España, y como dice Ravenous en Mexico parece ser que los suicidios no son algo muy poco común.

Repito, lo siento.

----------


## BusyMan

> En serio, Busyman, te tenía por algo más...


Gracias, lo tendré en cuenta

----------


## letang

Pues no he respondido a ningún mensaje de este chico, pero sí que me he leído todos sus mensaje, y qué queréis que os diga, estoy con Busyman.

Me hace gracia que le tachéis de troll pero le sigáis el rollo. Deberíais saber que ante los trolls se actúa con indiferencia, sin contestar a sus mensajes, el famoso "don't feed the troll".

Le criticáis abrir muchos hilos, pero al menos ninguno de esos hilos está repetido. Prefiero entrar al foro y leer un tema chocante como "usar animales muertos" a entrar a la sección de cartomagia y leer "vuestro color de dorso preferido" "qué libro me recomendáis"... cosas ya tratadísimas que la gente vuelve a preguntar por no molestarse en buscar.

También habláis de que falta al respeto, y sinceramente, no recuerdo ninguna salida de tono en cuanto a insultos o así (no sé si dijo algún "tonto" o algo así pero ciertamente, creo que en vuestras respuestas hay más mala leche que en sus mensajes). Si consideráis falta de educación que trate temas "gore"o fuera de lo "común", es otra cosa, que no es ni por asomo falta de educación.

Estoy con Busyman en cuanto a los comentarios originales. Yo también me he partido de risa con lo de la mesa que se trae algo entre patas, o esa descripción de la mesa dotándole de carácter malicioso "la ves ahí con su barniz y su mantelito..."

Su comentario sobre los trucos que odia me ha parecido muy bueno también, y no veo la menor intención de provocación. Es más, son cosas que te hacen pensar. No hay que tomarlo al pie de la letra, no hay que pensar que hay que dejar de aparecer pañuelos o que no sea buena magia, pero su frase de "¿Para que alguien querría tanta seda?. Se supone que el mago tiene poderes místicos que nadie mas tiene, ¿porqué los desgasta produciendo sedas?. ¿Después del show la vende en la Parisina o qué?".
Quien se moleste porque alguien diga que no le gusta un juego o lo vea poco mágico o poco útil, es su problema "el que se pica ajos come", como se dice, cada uno tiene derecho a gustarle o no una cosa u otra, y a expresarlo.
No creo que si en un foro de cocina yo digo que no me gustan los champiñones o la crema de berros esté faltando al respeto a Karlos Arguiñano.

Sobre lo de las palomas, alguien decía en un comentario "las palomas en el escenario no se cagan" ¡Anda que no! jeje, y es cierto que, después de aparecer una paloma, que le cague al espectador encima es un anticlímax del copón.
Que eso no supone tener que eliminar las palomas del repertorio, o no tener respeto por los magos que aparezcan palomas, ya que él sólo da su opinión, y repito, me parece más interesante leer una opinión así que los miles de mensajes aburridos y repetidos que suelen inundar el foro.

La única forma de avanzar es plantear cosas nuevas, innovar, en ocasiones ser transgresor, y en ocasiones hasta provocador, siempre dentro del respeto.

Por ahora me han parecido interesantes y simpáticos los mensajes de este chico, aunque debido a los continuos ataques no he intervenido en los hilos porque cada vez que abre un tema lo desvirtuáis.
Así que, si os parece un troll, no contestéis a sus mensajes, y quizá haya gente que quiera opinar sobre el asunto.

En el momento en que este chico falte el respeto a alguien o infrinja las normas de convivencia del foro presentaré mi rechazo. Mientras su único delito sea hablar de cosas extrañas, le seguiré leyendo.

Un saludo.

----------


## shark

Pues yo pienso que viene a tocar los cojones, no estoy con busy.

----------


## Blakito

Hombre....yo creo que tanto no.

Una persona que lleva una vida desagradable, y le aconsejan juntarse con personas que compartan su aficion dudo que lo primero que quiera hacer sea fastidiar.

Sino....si es una persona que viene a fastidiar, imaginación tiene para inventarse una nueva vida...

El chico tiene una mente peculiar, creativa, e imaginativa eso yo no lo dudo, pero...Busy dice que está "desorientado", no....yo creo que es que tiene problemas y por algo va a un psicólogo.

Repito: Quizás sea un nuevo Richiardi.

----------


## shark

o quizás sea un tonto con labia... 8-)

----------


## Blakito

quizás....:evil:

 :(

----------


## letang

Pues a mi no me ha tocado los ****** ni mucho menos.

Hay gente que se ha sentido ofendida por sus comentarios sin venir a cuento,  ya que él no ha ofendido a nadie. Así que es problema suyo.

Pero bueno, paso de discutir más del tema. Quien quiera leerle que le lea, a quien le toque los ******* su actitud, que le ignore.

Un saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## shark

tu es que hoy vienes en plan " amor universal"  8-)

----------


## letang

Debe ser la resaca... que me pone tonto  :Wink1:

----------


## Patito

> tu es que hoy vienes en plan " amor universal"  8-)


Entonces Busy va de "flowerpower"...

De todos modos, y aquí entono el mea culpa, yo también le he dado bola, aunque también algún consejillo. A partir de ahora, sólo le contestaré si es una pregunta inteligente, o si va dirigida a mí.

Letang, está claro que cada uno tiene sus gustos, pero una cosa es decir que no me gusta un juego y otra muy diferente es decir que lo odio, e intento desacreditar ese juego. A mi hijo le he enseñado que si alguna comida no le gusta, que no diga que está mala: debe decir que no le gusta, ya que seguramente a otra persona sí que le puede gustar. Una cosa es que te guste y otra cosa es que esté malo. Pues para mí, lo de este indivíduo es lo mismo.

BusyMan, no me des las gracias. Ya te enviaré la transcripción de las fantasías de mi hijo para que la utilices en tu próxima rutina..

Un saludo a todos. SÍ, A TODOS!

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

opinion: 
se han dado casos de foros de amigo, que se han ido al garete, las amistades (y el foro) por gente como autis, no se la relacion que teniais antes, pero se pueden apreciar dos grupos que cada vez se enfrentan mas (los que le apollan y los que no) no se con que intencion vendra autis, pero se parece mucho a los foros que he dicho al principio.

salu2

----------


## letang

Bueno, conozco a toda esta gente desde hace tiempo, a Busyman en persona y a shark y Patito de forma virtual.

Somos adultos, y un intercambio de opiniones no me va a hacer cambiar mi opinión sobre ellos, ni me va a enfrentar a ellos, ni mucho menos. Al igual que tampoco creo que la intención de Autis sea enfrentarnos, principalmente porque él no podía saber de antemano que impresión tendrían de él unos u otros.

Sí que es cierto que sólo por "comprender" (que no defender) su postura se hayan cruzado comentarios personales (como lo de "Busyman, esperaba más de ti" o "tú hoy vienes de caballero"...) pero, al igual que a las frases de Autis, no le doy más importancia de la que pueden tener, y menos viniendo de foreros que no conozco en persona, no sé si pretenden ofender o no, no sé con qué tono de voz lo pronunciarían. Hay que dar el beneficio de la duda.

----------


## Patito

Letang, por mi parte quiero decirte que si tienes lo que hay que tener te vengas a Valencia, que te estaré esperando para soltarte un buen par de... cervecitas bien fresquitas, y de paso nos haremos unas magias!   :Wink:  

Buen rollo ante todo!
Un saludo!

P.D.: Galeguiñu, eso también va por tí!

----------


## kirashi

Off topic: blakito.. en todo caso el tema del bullying es mundial de hecho estube leyendo un poco y el crecimiento de estos casos es exponencial en el mundo... ahh y quedamos ok con las disculpas jejeje

en fin.. yo creo al igual que otras personas que han comentado parecido que nuestro amigo quizas necesita orientacion pero a la vez... no son malas ideas las que dá.. tal vez comenzar con una rama de magia de escenario "bizarra" no sea mala idea... todo depende del publico al que este orientada... 


saludos

----------


## letang

Hablando de magia bizarra podemos poner ejemplos para que Autis vea lo que ya se hace del estilo.

En España tenemos a Edama, que lleva un look gótico y unas esceneografías muy bizarras.

Kevin James y el famoso juego de cortar al enfermero por la mitad:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2uZLbL0jBwA

El láser de Copperfield, que aunque no hay sangre ni gore, es un efecto que seguro que a Autis le impacta:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXB1mI1jlp8

Blaine se saca el corazón en un programa de televisión:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTf1f-D2avs

Criss Angel saca una moneda del interior de su brazo:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dXj0qwscLgA

El juego del cuchillo que corta el brazo, esta es la versión de Barry & Stuart con su "suicide in C sharp":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZg7_aTLqq0

Barry & Stuart tienen muchas cosas con un estilo muy peculiar que seguro que te gusta.

Las siete plagas de Moisés, una cena terrorífica :shock:  pobres chicas:   :Lol:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rWXMzD7R68

Que lo disfrutes.

----------


## Autis

Barry & Stuart molan!.  Tienen sangre, gracia, originalidad.  Son cómo los nuevos Penn & Teller. Además siempre están reproduciendo milagros de la biblia y eso es magia con significado. (¿Puedo decir "viva el ateismo!" en éste foro?)

----------


## letang

Por poder, a lo mejor puedes, pero es mejor no hacer alusión a temas sensibles como la religión o la política. Así que esas cosas mejor no las comentes  :Wink1: 

Sabía que te iba a gustar Barry & Stuart, la verdad es que sí, su magia es muy original y muy argumentada.

Su presentación para la Interlude la verdad es que es muy original, por no hacer lo de siempre, lo que hacen todos, la camuflan como "la cartera dentro de la barriga"  :Wink1:

----------


## kirashi

autis... necesito hacer una pregunta la verdad es que no eh leido post tuyos sobre cuanto tiempo llevas en la magia o cual es tu "nivel" --- eso es off topic

----------


## Autis

Pues no sé cómo definir nivel. Pues nunca he salido en la tele ni he escrito libros. De hecho llevo poco, estoy empezando.

----------


## letang

> autis... necesito hacer una pregunta la verdad es que no eh leido post tuyos sobre cuanto tiempo llevas en la magia o cual es tu "nivel" --- eso es off topic


En su mensaje de presentación lo dice (en el primero no, pero en otro más adelante):



> llevo en esto de la magia poquito tiempo (medio año) y me encontré el foro.

----------


## Autis

¿Dónde podré conseguir mi paloma disecada?. Hoy conocí un mago y me dijo que también existen palomas falsas o de juguete, pero yo quiero una que se vea real. Tal vez me estoy saliendo del tema, ¿pero han visto cuándo Teller saca una paloma de un conejo?. Una vez también lo utilizo para producir abejas. Es un conejo falso, claro.

----------


## 46u5t1n

Eso depende: Si quieres una paloma disecada podrías ir a un taxidermista. Pero, personalmente, me parecería más cómico que la paloma pareciese "recien muerta" y, entonces, una paloma biológicamente real podría resultar un poco repugnante, por lo que optaría por un muñeco lo más realista posible. No se donde puedes conseguir un muñeco con estas características...

Oye, a parte de este tema, que me resulta muy interesante e innovador (por mucho que le duela a un par de personas). ¿Con tan poco tiempo en la magia te planteas hacer espectáculos de este calibre? ¿Dónde tienes pensado hacerlos? Como magia callejera, la verdad, no lo veo, puesto que la gente querría toquetear las cosas y no lo termino de ver.
De todas maneras trabaja mucho estas ideas.

----------


## mayico

bueno pues en vista de que te molan estas cosas y que ayer vi saw IV pues... te digo que si quieres una paloma disecada te vallas a un lugar de tu ciudad donde puedan haber muchas, y que seguramente cerca de la carretera encuentres alguna, pues te pueden servir ¿no? y si no pues coge dos y las pones a copular y cuando ya tengas muchas pues antes del show matas a una y así dará el aspecto de recien muerta y calentita, mas real que eso... total la disecada tambien está muerta ¿no?

----------


## BusyMan

Mayico... piensa en el _rigor mortis_ una paloma recién muerta se quedaría totalmente tiesa.

Como la gente no está acostumbrada a manipular animales muertos esa rigidez le haría pensar que en realidad es un muñeco mal hecho... en estos casos siempre es mejor un muñeco.


La mujer serrada originalmente se hacía con sangre, con mucha sangre... según se serraba salían chorros de sangre. Se usaba sangre de vaca.

Un día que no quedaba sangre de vaca el creador tuvo que usar sangre humana (que no sé cómo consiguió), la cual es mucho más oscura. Ese día nadie se creyó que eso fuera sangre auténtica... la ficción supera a la realidad.

----------


## mayico

am... no sabia que se quedaba tiesa una vez recien muerta, pero vamos que eso se arregla, la pones tierna como a los pulpos y ya la tienen ahí en su punto.

bueno... en verdad creo que lo mejor es estas que venden de goma, dan muy bien el pego y si es para escenario no te preocupes por las plumas, no se van a ver ni aunque sea real, solo muestras la cabeza y la lanzas al aire.

----------


## BusyMan

Todo esto puede sonar a coña, pero las coñas sin criterio dan lugar a los grandes _brainstorming_.

Y si... le cambias la cabeza a la paloma de goma por una nube de gominola a la que le des "forma" de cabeza.

Podrías hacer como Ozzy Osbourne y al producir la paloma (que puede aletear con unas alas de mentira de papel y unos hilos) y arrancarle la cabeza de un mordisco y que deje de aletear... este método es bastante más dulce que el clásico.

Entonces la paloma aparecería viva y luego... luego ya no.



Nota histórica:  Se le entregó una paloma a Ozzy en un concierto para soltarla como símbolo de la paz.
Ozzy iba más puesto que un guardia civil y decidió... o tal vez no llegó a nivel consciente, masticar la cabeza de la paloma.

Luego ya llegaron los murciélagos y demás... ay... grandes tiempos.

----------


## Juandi

Una paloma (al igual que cualquier animal) recién muerta queda totalmente blandita, desmadejada.

El rigor mortis tarda unas horas en alcanzar su máximo (desconozco el tiempo exacto para las palomas) y, pasado un tiempo, desaparece. Entonces comienza la putrefacción.

Si os gusta el asunto, rebusco entre mis viejos apuntes de medicina legal y os ofrezco más datos acerca de este apasionante tema.

----------


## hazard_co

En uno de mis juegos hago aparecer una botella de champán de unos pañuelos y después de enseñarla hago aparecer una paloma. La tiro al aire para que vuele y se desploma en el suelo. Esto causa mucha gracia. Después la enseño y se ve que la paloma es de goma (látex).

Es una situación muy cómica. El gag que suelo hacer es: "Para lo que me pagan no iba a traer la de verdad..."

En Nielsen Magic venden unas palomas de látex muy apañadas que a cierta distancia parecen de verdad.

----------


## Ella

ya encontre el articulo que comentaba del blog:
http://blogdemagia.com/2007/02/26/llevalo-mas-alla/

aqui pongo un trozo:
. En mi rutina hago surgir una paloma de un pañuelo y, justo en el momento en que recibo tibios y educados aplausos, la paloma cae al suelo, golpea y está muerta. La audiencia ríe y gime y luego sigo con las siguientes palabras: “Está bien. En serio, no es tan terrible, especialmente con salsa de tomate!” y luego hago aparecer una botella de salsa de tomate. Yo pienso que es divertido, muy divertido. Sin embargo, aún la rutina tiene que llegar a tener el impacto que esperaba y que me imaginé en mis sesiones de práctica.

----------


## ARENA

> Juró que no me voy del foro hasta hacer tres amigos ( emoticon con arma de fuego )


1-Ella   ( No te preocupes ella Mexico esta muy lejos)
2- YO YO YO soy tu amigo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
3-Rapido un tercero que sea su amigo a ver si cumple su juramento y se va ya.

Cuanto tiene que dar la braza alguien para que sea Baneado.Solo bastaria con leer su "blog"
Compatriota necesitas ayuda.

----------


## letang

Hombre, yo no manipularía animales muertos, y menos aconsejarle eso a una persona que intuyo es menor de edad (por comentar esas anécdotas en el colegio).

No sé qué peligros para la salud puede acarrear manejar animales muertos, así que mejor dejarlo y buscarte una de látex.
Además, si sus padres le ven trasteando con bichos muertos y después él dice que se lo han aconsejado en un foro de internet, pues imagínate, la fama de macabros que íbamos a tener.

----------


## mayico

hombre, el una de latex no quiere, ha dicho y dejado bien clarito que quiere una disecada, eso es un animal muerto que yo crea.

pero vamos acosejar a un menor que utilice animales muertos no se si estará penado pero vamos, que tambien se le ha aconsejado que no vaya por donde va y no ha hecho caso, ¿porque ha lo del animal si lo haria?

----------


## Autis

BusyMan, yo creo que lo que dices de arrancarle la cabeza a una paloma se resuelve más fácil con una paloma viva. La haces que meta la cabeza debajo del ala, y muerdes un pedazo de gominola con cápsula de sangre que traigas empalmado. Y después la revives, creo que david blaine hace algo parecido con un pollo.

----------


## Danet

Una paloma disecada es rigida por los moldes que se utilizan, le da un aspecto muy real de recien muerta, el problema es la cabeza que no se va a mover como pasaria en una paloma real, lo que se me ocurre es colocar un trozo de goma entre el molde del cuerpo y la cabeza y coser.
Y si te gusta lo macabro.. pues dentro de la pieza de goma del cuello puedes meter un pequeño deposito para liquidos que llegue al pico para cuando le apretes del cuello (estrangulandola) le salga sangre, para rellenarla para otra actuacion solo tendrias que volver a meterle sangre por el pico...

Otra cosa es un conejo disecado que tambien es rigido y el conejo recien muerto no es así, por lo que si quieres algo real, compra un conejo de latex y una piel de conejo (creo que en cualquier carniceria te la dan si se la pides) y solo tienes que curtirla, coser y ponerle ojos, asi parecerá blandito.

Si quieres saber mas ideas que tenga que ver con la taxidermia comentamelo  :Wink1:

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Otro modo de entender lo bello. Sublimidad, abismo, etc., que conducen a dadá, por ejemplo.

----------


## Ghod

Lo siento, pero después de mi dilatada experiencia en foros (odio los chats, como un foro no hay nada), este tipo se acerca al estereotipo de alborotador/camorrista (conocido ultimamente como troll)... son divertidos mientras no te tocan, pero fijaos que ni siquiera lee las respuestas que le dais.

Una pena que para poder manejar un ordenador no tengamos que pasar un psicotécnico...

P.D. el manipular animales muertos con el fin de divertir, o matarlos para ese fin es cruel, y desde mi punto de vista deberia ser condenable....

----------


## letang

A ver, todos los que os llenáis la boca con la palabra "troll" será porque conocéis el término.
Todos los que conocéis el término, deberíais saber cuál es la forma de evitarlos, IGNORÁNDOLOS = "don't feed the troll".
Así que es lo más incoherente del mundo ir repitiendo en sus mensajes que él es un troll, ya que estarías incumpliendo la norma para evitarlo.

Si te parece un troll, no deberías escribir nada en sus hilos (tu dilatada experiencia en foros te habría hecho conocer esta norma).
Yo escribo en algunos de sus mensajes porque no me parece un troll. Desde el momento en que me lo parezca (porque tenga una salida de tono, insulte, o haga algo similar) dejaré de escribir en sus hilos.

Además hay un hilo específicamente abierto para hablar de los trolls (ahora no recuerdo en que subapartado, creo que Sugerencias) así que ya basta de contaminar todos los hilos con ataques a un usuario, porque hasta ahora todos le atacáis a él y él no ha atacado a ningún usuario.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

¿No os escandalizáis muy fácilmente? Son propuestas que os chocan, pero no son propuestas "camorristas". """"Políticamente incorrecto"""".

----------


## Ghod

> A ver, todos los que os llenáis la boca con la palabra "troll" será porque conocéis el término.
> Todos los que conocéis el término, deberíais saber cuál es la forma de evitarlos, IGNORÁNDOLOS = "don't feed the troll".
> Así que es lo más incoherente del mundo ir repitiendo en sus mensajes que él es un troll, ya que estarías incumpliendo la norma para evitarlo.
> 
> Si te parece un troll, no deberías escribir nada en sus hilos (tu dilatada experiencia en foros te habría hecho conocer esta norma).
> Yo escribo en algunos de sus mensajes porque no me parece un troll. Desde el momento en que me lo parezca (porque tenga una salida de tono, insulte, o haga algo similar) dejaré de escribir en sus hilos.
> 
> Además hay un hilo específicamente abierto para hablar de los trolls (ahora no recuerdo en que subapartado, creo que Sugerencias) así que ya basta de contaminar todos los hilos con ataques a un usuario, porque hasta ahora todos le atacáis a él y él no ha atacado a ningún usuario.


Tienes razon en que no debería/deberíamos darle coba.
 8-) 

Me retiro del hilo volviendo a repetir que la crueldad para/con los animales me parece condenable y recriminable (eso si forma parte del hilo).

----------


## Autis

Yo digo que es más crueldad usar palomas vivas. ¿No es cruel tener encerrados, nadando en sus propios excrementos y con las alas cortadas a unos animales tan activos cómo lo son las palomas?. La verdad las palomas disecadas están en la gloria.

----------


## Ghod

> Yo digo que es más crueldad usar palomas vivas. ¿No es cruel tener encerrados, nadando en sus propios excrementos y con las alas cortadas a unos animales tan activos cómo lo son las palomas?. La verdad las palomas disecadas están en la gloria.


Ya, y para que dejen de sufrir las matas, no? :roll:

----------


## mayico

letang no es por discutir contigo, pero despues de su ultimo mensaje...  ¿todavia estas de su parte? venga... que no me lo creo.

----------


## Voidmain

Pues para seguir con la polémica aporto mi granito de arena.
En ningún momento Autis ha demostrado crueldad con los animales en sus comentarios. Sólo habla de manipular cadáveres o especímenes disecados.
El mayor problema aquí vivimos en un mundo políticamente correcto, en el que cualquier intento por frivolizar sobre un tema sensible se tilda de blasfemia como poco. 
Autis hace gala de un refinado humor negro. Y por desgracia este tipo de humor no agrada a demasiada gente. Eso no lo convierte en un troll. 

Como bien se ha comentado, Autis siempre ha mantenido un nivel de educación (tanto en expresión como en el planteamiento de sus posts) superior al de bastantes nuevos usuarios de este foro. 
De verdad deseo que Autis continue aportando al foro, ya que por lo menos sus posts dan que pensar, aunque sea con tintes surrealistas. 

Y volviendo al tema del post... ¿te has planteado visitar alguna facultad de veterinaria e informarte? Puede que allí te asesoren a la hora de manipular animales muertos, o incluso te remitan a algún taxidermista. Eso sí, guarda tu sentido del humor a la hora de realizar la visita, o corres el riesgo de no ser comprendido, como te está sucediendo aquí. 

Tranquilo, con el tiempo aprenderás a aparentar ser "normal" para que la gente no te trate como un apestado. Pero mantén siempre ese humor dentro de ti y compártelo con la gente apropiada  :Wink1: 

P.D: Ni se te ocurra recoger palomas muertas, y menos si tienes perro en casa.

----------


## letang

mayico: Como dije en otro mensaje, no es que esté de su parte ni deje de estarlo ¿qué es estar de parte de alguien? no lo entiendo. Simplemente me parece incorrecto un linchamiento en masa por el simple hecho de plantear temas controvertidos. Y que se le haya acusado e incluso insultado sin él haber insultado a nadie.

Así como me parece extraño que la gente no comprenda los mensajes irónicos o sarcásticos, como aquel en el que comentaba cómo era la vida en México ¿alguien se puede creer que cocinan bebés? No, pues ya está, era un mensaje crítico contra aquellos que, sin saber la realidad de México lo catalogan de tercer mundo o plantean '¿qué pasa por allí que son tan maleducados?'.

Ahora, en este mensaje, él habla de usar animales muertos o disecados. No de matarlos. Y estoy seguro que si en algún momento ha hablado de matarlos, lo ha dicho de broma. Y qué quieres que te diga, haces menos daño a un animal disecado (porque ya no tiene vida) que a uno vivo (y sé que los magos palomeros son muy respetuosos con sus animales y los cuidan y miman mucho). Así que el mensaje de Ghod me parece una falacia o desvirtuamiento de las palabras de Autis con él único objetivo de volver a criticarle.

PD: Voidman, hemos escrito a la vez, pero tú lo has expresado mejor que yo. Suscribo todas tus palabras.

----------


## ignoto

No me parece un troll.
Para nada.

No estoy de acuerdo en mucho de lo que dice pero no parece que esté intentando molestar ni crear malestar.

En principio, por poner algo que si que tiene que ver con el hilo, no estoy a favor de uilizar animales muertos en magia, ni vivos ni a medio morir por el tipo especial de magia que practico que no lo requiere.

Si algún dia me hace falta manipular un animal vivo, muerto o simulado supongo que me lo plantearé pero, por ahora, como que me deja indiferente el asunto.   :Wink:

----------


## mayico

muy bien, yo no he dicho que autis sea mal hablado ni nada así.
te explico que estar departe de una persona es defenderlo teniendo o sin tener razón, no digo que la tenga ahora ni nada ni que no la tenga.

y bueno eso de criticarlo por criticar... no creo que sea cierto, y que no hace nada incorrecto en el foro... la leche.

ha puesto unos 13 o 14 temas en solo 7 dias, y tiene mas de 60 mensajes en  7 dias, venga, no me digas ahora... que todos aportan (pues como los mios unos si y otros no) pero en 7 dias no hago esa cantidad de temas ni de escritos como él lo hace. 
dices tambien que es su tono de hablar y su sarcasmo o ironía, el dice que es mas cruel usar palomas vivas y dice tambien que estan mal cuidadas, pues tengo entendido totalmente lo contrario, letang tu mismo lo dices sobre los que usan palomas. 
tambien el tiene razón las palomas disecadas están en la gloria, venga hombre todos muertos estaremos quizá en la gloria pero ahora dime que él lo ha dicho por ese motivo y no por chinchar jajaja.
y que quede claro una cosa, yo no he dicho ahora que lo baneen, pero vamos porque ahora esta mas sereno que cuando entró, que si mal no recuerdo entro abriendo un tema que decia que ve bien que se expliquen juegos en la tv, pues... si, es su opinión pero venga hombre, que si lo llega a decir otro estaría todavia en el foro, y si otro forero recien llegado escribiese tanto, tambien estaría todavia en el foro.

bueno listo todo dicho.

----------


## Autis

Yo nada mas digo que usar palomas disecadas es más cómodo y fácil para mí, en especial porque planeo usarlas en la calle. Y no niego que los magos que utilicen palomas de verdad las traten razonablemente bien, simplemente digo que yo no tengo ni el lugar ni el tiempo para eso. ¿Dónde pongo el criadero?. ¿En mi baño?.

----------

